# Greetings from the BigIsland



## vtownpro (Oct 14, 2008)

We do lighting, stage and roof for local concerts, visit KWXX - Homepage to see some of our work.


----------



## Kelite (Oct 14, 2008)

Good to have you, Vtownpro. I may speak for many when I send my sympathies for living in such a cold, dreary place.... 

(*end sarcasm)

Welcome to the ControlBooth! How did you find us, anyway?


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth... and greetings from the Pacific North Wet! Don't be shy get in there and post. Get to know the search function and Wiki... there's a lot of information around here if you know where to look. Let us know how we can help you. Aloha!


----------



## Kelite (Oct 15, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Pacific North Wet!




And you'll find there's no end to the humor around this place as well.....



'Pacific North Wet' How clever, gafftaper.


----------



## cdub260 (Oct 15, 2008)

Kelite said:


> And you'll find there's no end to the humor around this place as well.....



Warped though it may be.


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 16, 2008)

And I read Big Island and thought Australia...

Welcome anyway...

Gentlemen, humo*u*r...


----------



## CowboyDan (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## lieperjp (Oct 16, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> And I read Big Island and thought Australia...



Me too! Sorry... those guys (and gals) from Australia have twisted our minds...

Welcome. Be careful. It's addicting. Though not a bad addiction...


----------

